# Introduce Yourself...



## lemurian (Apr 27, 2005)

... was a great Faith No More album  

I'm Marianne, also lemurian on MUA.  I've been lurking for quite awhile, but I look forward to contributing (or just blathering, whichever)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nice to meet you!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Marianne!! Im glad you decided to delurk!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

